# TV/Broadband Arabian Ranches



## dubaibound3 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hello

Could someone advise me on whather DU or etisalat supply the ranches and also if anyone uses thhe broadband services what one has the fastest as i see the new DU all in packages have 3 diff broadband speeds ,and wondering if it makes any difference

thanks


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Du is the provider for there.

It is not fibre, so you won't get the better speeds. I am sure you can get 8mb (maybe 16mb). I had the 8mb connection but rarely saw above 4mb in reality.

For TV, you could also speak to OSN regarding their satellite services


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

We have Du for Broadband and signed up to the 16Mb. It regularly shows 15mb under a speedtest.

24Mb is available, but 16 is enough for us.


----------



## dubaibound3 (Jun 9, 2011)

can you get OSN in Dubai? as there website is priced in SAR


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Yes you can very easily


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

We have a combined OSN / Du Broadband & TV package which includes Premiership football and F1 plus a land line (never used!).

HD channels plus a box to record - a bit similar to Sky HD.

There is a guy at an OSN stand in the retail centre. He can give details of the packages & add ons etc.


----------

